# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Lets fly.

## Eledhwen

Lets fly? Middle Ural. Video 1, aug. 2011. Video 2, dec. 2011.
Also photoalbum. 
Yeah, you can finds tours in Russia and fly with professional pilot.

----------

